
Zappos Exodus Continues After a Radical Management Experiment - ibejoeb
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/01/13/after-a-radical-management-experiment-the-zappos-exodus-continues/
======
brudgers
_In a post on the company’s website, Arun Rajan, the chief operating officer,
said 18 percent of the company, or some 260 people, had left the company since
March._

 _The exodus began after the chief executive, Tony Hsieh, announced that the
company was going to adopt Holacracy, which is supposed to promote
collaboration and abolish hierarchy. Anyone who did not accept the change
could take a generous buyout, Mr. Hsieh said at the time. Within weeks, about
14 percent of the company, or 210 employees, had left the company, an Amazon
subsidiary known for its playful corporate culture, convivial atmosphere and
ample perks._

So fifty people or 4% have left since the initial buyout period. For a company
with a 1000 employees that doesn't seem particularly high.

On the other hand, it is interesting that attrition was particularly high in
the IT department. Not sure what it says though.

